# Smoker Burnt Out With Brisket



## jjsmokes (Aug 22, 2021)

Long story short, temp of the smoker was set to 225. I wrapped the 15 lb brisket at midnight in aluminum foil when it was stalled out at around 162. I continued to monitor it for a short before going to bed. 2 hours later I wake up to check it, all good and the meat is over 170. Again, 2 hrs after that the meat is over 180. I go back to bed and the third time I wake up, the smoker had gone out, temp probes showed my internal at 165. I quickly removed the wrapped brisket, removed the excess build up of pellets and fired it back up. Meat Temp is now around 160 but the heat is going again and I’m trying to work it back up. Is this still going to be safe to eat?


----------



## normanaj (Aug 22, 2021)

You're all set.


----------



## jjsmokes (Aug 22, 2021)

normanaj said:


> You're all set.


Alright, thanks. Since I made the post, I’ve got the brisket back up to 181 on one probe and 172 on another. The lowest it hit was 164 (after I already relit them smoker) and it was there for about 10-15 mins. I’m a perfectionist but obviously my main concern is just the safety of those I’m feeding. If it ends up being a little dryer or chewier than normal, so be it.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 22, 2021)

Your fine keep it cooking


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2021)

Keep rolling. You're fine.  You might want to do a search for remote thermometers with temp alarm if you don't have one.


----------



## jjsmokes (Aug 22, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Keep rolling. You're fine.  You might want to do a search for remote thermometers with temp alarm if you don't have one.


I’ll have to invest in one. Second time this has happened during a brisket but the 1st time I was already at 200 and it happened. My meat dropped to 197 when I noticed it so I just said screw it and pulled it off to rest at that point. Still ended up fantastic but it was annoying.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 22, 2021)

jjsmokes said:


> If it ends up being a little dryer or chewier than normal, so be it.


That minor hiccup won't cause that in my opinion . 
I think you're in for the best brisket you've ever had . You'll have to do it like this from now on .


----------



## jjsmokes (Aug 22, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That minor hiccup won't cause that in my opinion .
> I think you're in for the best brisket you've ever had . You'll have to do it like this from now on .


The confidence boost I needed haha


----------



## schlotz (Aug 22, 2021)

Yup they've got you covered, you're going to be fine and here's hoping for a great result!  Can't begin to count how many here have posted having troubles of one sort or another when doing an overnight smoke.  I tried it once, luckily had only a minor issue but it was enough to switch out to running at a higher temp to avoid more of the overnighters.  Obviously there are situations where that can't be avoided but when it can, I do.  Usually run around 275º and start at 6am.  I do wrap with butcher paper once it's fully in the stall.  JMTC


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 22, 2021)

Your issue does bring up an interesting question, can/should a brisket cook be paused/rested in the middle of the cook instead of at the end/after pulling?
I may have to do an experiment and see what happens.
I'm interested in hearing how yours came out.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 22, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> rested in the middle of the cook


I think it will have a positive effect .


----------



## mike243 (Aug 22, 2021)

your still rendering fat/cooking at 165 , you could finish at that temp it would just take a lot longer, lot of ways to skin the cat  and get to the same point/taste. yep going to eat good today lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2021)

No problem, your good to do.
Al


----------

